# Internet key

## lsegalla

Facendo una googlata in giro mi pare che le internet key funzionino sotto linux, sia quella di tre che quella di vodafone.

Avete qualche esperienza o consiglio da darmi prima cheio faccia questo passo ?

----------

## mack1

Ciao Isegalla, vodafone te l'ha sconsiglio, c'è una clausola bastarda nel contratto (tipo "se fai un uso scorretto della connessione vodafone potrà filtrare/limitare la banda a tua disposizione senza che tu possa fare niente...."  :Laughing:  ).... in pratica una marea di utenti (me compreso!!!) si sono ritrovati ad avere una velocità massima di 30 KB/s in download (indipendentemete dalla tipologia di rete disponibile... insomma non c'era differenza fra gprs o hsdpa):

http://lab.vodafone.it/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1470&sid=f606c59769fb5e2ab63678a8b4f29ae6

C'è un limite di traffico ( mi pare sia fra i 4 ed i 5 giga al mese, ma dati precisi non ero riuscito a trovarne quando avevo la "internet key"!!!) al di la del quale scatta automaticamente il "limitatore" di voda_mortacci_loro_fone... anche i programmi di file sharing sono considerati "uso scorretto".

A livello hardware, se la chiavetta è supportata grandi problemi io non ne avevo riscontrati.... mi pare che sia sul forum italiano che internazionale ci siano how to ed impressioni d'uso.

Ciao

----------

## koma

Prendi la chiavetta della wind, nessun limite di banda ma solo di tempo a scatti di 15 minuti.

La chiavetta è quella della nokia la cs-10

Funziona egregiamente ed è dotata di manuale per linux  :Razz: 

In pratica fa lo switch nel momento in cui fai l'eject ed automaticamente ti presenta due modem ISDN  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

 *koma wrote:*   

> Prendi la chiavetta della wind, nessun limite di banda ma solo di tempo a scatti di 15 minuti.
> 
> La chiavetta è quella della nokia la cs-10
> 
> Funziona egregiamente ed è dotata di manuale per linux 
> ...

 

interessante questo, due domande sulla chiavetta wind allora:

- si paga un canone mensile o solo quel che si consuma a scatti di 15 minuti ?

- wind sfrutta i ripetitori TIM ? dove andro' ci son solo quelli....

----------

## koma

che io sappia ormai i ripetitori sono "condivisi". ma non posso dartene certezza.

Per quanto riguarda  il canone dipende,

La chiavetta io la carico epr il tempo che mi serve

ad esempio 20 ore sono 9 euro al mese quindi se voglio fare due mesi sono 9*2 =18  quindi ricarica da 20 euro (che non c'è +) quindi ricarica da 25.

Ogni mese verranno scalate 9 euro dal tuo traffico a meno che tu non disdica nel mese corrente per il successivo l'opzione internet sottoscritta.

Io me ne frego tanto la carico per il necessario e se ho meno di 9 euro la promozione non si rinnova  :Very Happy: 

appena carico i soldi si rinnova immediatamente.

Vai sul sito e ti chiarisci meglio le idee  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Ma che disgrazia queste chiavette! La vodafone ti punisce, la tre e' nettata in maniera strana tanto che i programmi di p2p non funzionano...

Non ne possiedo una ma vedo sempre cose strane su quelle dei miei clienti. Ho provato solo voda e tre per ora.

Fede

----------

## mack1

In più molto spesso il traffico voip non è permesso (almeno in vodafone).... tra un po di tempo si dovrà "comprare" la possibilità di utilizzare una specifica porta tcp/udp  :Laughing:   a seconda del vantaggio/svantaggio che quel servizio porta al medesimo provider.....con buona pace della net neutrality  :Crying or Very sad: .

Ciao

----------

## Raffo

Per favore lasciate stare vodafone, credetemi... anche io sono ricaduto nei loro assurdi limiti di banda e non oso raccontarmi le cavolate che mi sono dovuto sentir dire dall'assistenza...

----------

